# Breeding Dragons



## SiFu437 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey I just bread my two dragons, a black male and red female dragon n was wondering how will the baby's come out


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

indjo would be the one to ask.. he's pretty much the expert on genes and colorations around here. He's awesome 

Personally would lean more towards a mix of both parents with a lot of reds.. unsure what else is in their genes, depends on what the parents look like.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Blacks with a few bad iridescent scales and LOTS of red wash


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

It would be better if we had pictures.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Picture would help us determine color and pattern


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would definitely ask Indjo.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

yes true. Ask him


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

. . . I may know a bit on regular colors as I had the privilege of experimenting on them, but I'm still trying to figure out dragon mixes as I don't really know what genes affects their physical appearance. And believe me, they work differently to regulars.

Both are dragons, so you should get dragons, maybe not clear clean dragons but dragons just the same. You might get red dragons with lots of irids on fins, rather silver (not clean white) body with red-irid fins, maybe some actual red dragons. Not sure how red affects the black dragon though. You might get black coppers with red fins.

Be sure to make a spawn log so we can all learn from your experience.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

You still did better than any of us, indjo  

(And you know more than a bit... if it weren't for you I'd have been lost!)


----------



## SiFu437 (Nov 10, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=6WFxtc8VMDk

I got a vid here of the female and male and the frys are free swimming right now and yea ill try to keep a log


----------



## SiFu437 (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow just did water change and it gots to be one the hardest thing I ever done haha and I think I'm going to lose a few frys =(


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I use a turkey baster for cleaning out fry tanks  then put the water into a clear container so I may go through it and suck up any caught fry and put them back.

I bred a dragon to an iridescent female, and got a lot of metallics out of it.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Genetically metallic is single metallic gene (+) while dragons are double metallic genes (++). So dragon x metallic should produce lots of metallic and some partial dragon.

Attach an air stone to your siphon so fry doesn't get sucked out. When using siphon, reduce the distance/elevation between water level and outlet thus suction will not be too strong, just enough to suck wastes or water. Slower . . . but safer.
You could also try vibrating finger or stick on water surface so fry gather in one area while you siphon the opposite area.


----------



## SiFu437 (Nov 10, 2012)

I just use a air hose to siphon the dirty stuff into a white bucket but its still hard to see them because my waters all yellow from the almond leaves haha and while I'm siphoning the dirty stuff I use another tube to siphon new water into the tank


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IMO it would be best to refill later, not while you siphon wastes. That way you reduce more ammonia. Just refill very slowly - plug your siphon with a chopstick or use rubber band.

Don't siphon, for example, a tank on a table to a bucket on the floor. The suction will be very strong. Place a bowl on the table and siphon into that to reduce suction strength. You might still suck out fry, but not as many as when using strong suction.


----------



## SiFu437 (Nov 10, 2012)

Alright thanks for the info lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They will become very strong swimmers soon, anyways :lol: At least mine did. Using a low flow, I stopped getting as many fry in my bucket.


----------



## SiFu437 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm going to keep a vlog on my frys if anyone is interested, it be on my yt =D


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I have heard that Dragons are more aggresive, I just ordered some and was curious if this is true?
Myself I strive to get uniform colors or patterns.


----------



## SiFu437 (Nov 10, 2012)

I think it's all on the fish. Some are aggressive and some aren't there's a thread on here and he said his dragon was shy, so I think it's just how your dragon is some are and skme aren't


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

@Darth; not true. It all depends on the individual - some more aggressive than others. Theoretically (also not true), dragons should be less aggressive since they carry wild genes (smaradigna - less aggressive). But some can be very aggressive.


----------

